
Ask HN: Will there be an edition of Startup School Summer 2020? - total_plus
Will there be an edition of Startup School Summer 2020? Will it be open to thousands of founders as in the last summer or it is planned for a smaller group?
======
Jefro118
They said they would start doing it twice a year and since it's done remotely
the pandemic won't stop them. I don't see why they wouldn't run it this
summer. I think it will be open from now on.

